
Ask HN: Ghost my company? (Updated) - catdraggedin
Update: will just chill and not give any shits until my time runs out.<p>Got a solid new gig lined up, but out of respect I gave my company a large notice before leaving so they could replace me.<p>They&#x27;re lining up a ton of work for me to do for this &#x27;sprint&#x27; before I leave.<p>Should I just ghost them?
======
codegeek
I keep saying this to people. No one is looking out for you EXCEPT YOU. You
felt bad and gave a large notice. What did you expect ? OF course, they will
try and squeeze as much out of you as possible. You should have given a
standard notice (2 weeks in the United States is the norm) if at all.

Now you are stuck because if you "ghost" them now, it looks bad and you become
the bad guy/gal. You can always talk to them and ask "Things have come up and
I need to get out early". If they truly respect your time, they will let you
go. A few days don't matter when someone is quitting. If not, you brought this
upon yourself. Not trying to be a meanie but please, be selfish when it comes
to your career. I feel like a broken record repeating the same things over and
over on many forums.

~~~
catdraggedin
True

------
dorianm
You could just ignore the pressure and keep going at your own rhythm.

~~~
catdraggedin
That's probably the best option.

~~~
pizza
But what future opportunities can they rescind if you don't accept being
exploited?

I always hear people saying something like "I should always be as valuable and
loyal as possible to my employer."

But I'm like NO!!! Instead I would hope to live by the idea that "I should
always be as valuable and loyal to my personal life as possible."

It's overwhelming for people to have to try to deal with expectations of
"negative guidance" from your job, whether that means being overworked or not
meeting some stupid evaluation heuristic or being punished by office politics.
But still people believe "well if I just keep a smile on my face and work as
hard as I can, one day I'll be recognized as more valuable than prior
underestimations, and rewarded beyond my imagination" \- but, really, it's
often the nature of hierarchies that the unknown downsides can go a much
longer way down than the upsides can break through a glass ceiling if you
aren't already at the top.

------
pizza
This is designed to make you burn out in a matter of weeks because after you
quit your wellbeing makes no difference to them. For your employer it's like,
"Well, we won't have to worry about any long-term consequences of exploiting
your labor down to your last shred of value, so why not increase your burn
rate while simultaneously under compensating you for it?"

The respect is evidently one-sided.

Relevant quote: "Never say no twice if you mean it."

~~~
catdraggedin
Agreed.. will just stick it out

------
JSeymourATL
> They're lining up a ton of work for me to do for this 'sprint' before I
> leave.

I've found that Networks are surprisingly small. How you depart will reflect
on your professional reputation for years to come. Push-back appropriately on
work-load.

But do make an extra-effort to detail and communicate a thorough transition
plan. Stay classy, be helpful to your team on your way out.

------
AznHisoka
2 weeks is standard. i left 2 gigs and eqch time i felt it wasnt enough time
at all but both times they were ok with it. they know how business works. even
if you are the ceo, 2 weeks is expected.

------
bsvalley
What is your definition of "respect"?

\- enough time to for them to see you physically in the office before you
disappear?

\- enough time for them so that they can complete their goals on time before
you leave?

------
Rekaiden
No. You had some respect for them (for some reason) and made this arrangement;
stick to it.

~~~
catdraggedin
Agreed

